# Apprentice age limits



## brian john

There use to be upper age limits, laws passed by Congress put a stop to age discrimination.


----------



## nap

a friend of mine started his apprenticeship at, I believe, 51 years old.

as BJ stated, there cannot legally be an upper limit for the apprenticeships.


as to less chance of being accepted if over 25? If that is a major thought in the area you are in, they are very short sighted. First, if a person goes to college and recieves a BS or BA, they are not going to be available for an apprenticeship until they are about 22-23. As well, some of the best apprentices I have worked with have has some life experience before getting into this gig.


----------



## randomkiller

Dtothej said:


> When i applied for an apprenticeship it said there are no upper age limits, however I heard that apprentice programs are less likely to hire someone over 25 because thats the cut off age to where they recieve additional state funding. Anyone know if there is any truth in this?


I hope not, after I retire I want to go become a Carpenter apprentice and drink beer and install metal studs all day.


----------



## BP_redbear

I am 37 and just started my IBEW Inside apprenticeship, 6weeks in so far.


----------



## chenley

Know a few 40+ apprentices that are in the union. A couple were through the "Helmets to Hard Hats" program that joined after doing their twenty, without much previous electrical knowledge.


----------



## Chicagoguy

They was a 52 year old man in my class and during my 11 weeks of school, we had to do mandatory work outs every morning at 7AM and material handling exercises where we had to lug around bundles of 1/2" and 3/4" rigid through various different simulated work environments.... That man never quit, had a better attitude and work ethic then a lot of young sh*t heads in the program and I couldn't have been happier to see him make it through. It really was inspiring because he was just an ordinary guy with a huge heart and a strong mind to let nothing get in the way of achieving his goals.


----------



## nap

Chicagoguy said:


> They was a 52 year old man in my class and during my 11 weeks of school, we had to do mandatory work outs every morning at 7AM and material handling exercises where we had to lug around bundles of 1/2" and 3/4" rigid through various different simulated work environments.... That man never quit, had a better attitude and work ethic then a lot of young sh*t heads in the program and I couldn't have been happier to see him make it through. It really was inspiring because he was just an ordinary guy with a huge heart and a strong mind to let nothing get in the way of achieving his goals.


damn guy, you talk like 52 is old. I'm 50 and I can hold my own when it comes to physical work. As a matter of fact, I have absolutely no problems keeping up with the young'ns out there and leave quite a few in the dust. One of my buddies would have no trouble whoopin' just about any youngster that wanted to challenge him and he's is 52.


----------



## randomkiller

I'm 53 and have no problems holding my own on the job, it's all just a state of mind, now my wife (30) has a hardtime keeping up with me but that a story all on it's own.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Looks like you guys took it the wrong way. All I was trying to say is that is was great to see this guy do the stuff we had to do and never b*tch about it while all the young 19, 20 and 21 year olds complained about it. I have seen some older guys out there that could throw down when it comes to getting physical, but this guy was probably 145 lbs... Definitely wasn't trying to offend the 50+ guys, I depend on you guys in the field to learn from.


----------



## brian john

55 YO and as I bragged in another post I just rowed 171 miles in 7 ndays doing 20-30 miles a day. I am beat but so is my 18 YO son.


----------



## DJTheC

I'm 24 and have a BS, I'm getting into it because this is my second choice if my degree were to fail.


----------



## randomkiller

DJTheC said:


> I'm 24 and have a BS, I'm getting into it because this is my second choice if my degree were to fail.


 
Why settle for second choice?


----------



## quest01

DJTheC said:


> I'm 24 and have a BS, I'm getting into it because this is my second choice if my degree were to fail.


I'm the same age who should be graduating from college in the fall with a 4 year degree and Im thinking about trying to join the central new york JATC apprentice program.


----------



## Novice

BP_redbear said:


> I am 37 and just started my IBEW Inside apprenticeship, 6weeks in so far.


 I'm 34 and thinking about applying to the union. How do you like it so far?


----------



## leland

randomkiller said:


> I hope not, after I retire I want to go become a Carpenter apprentice and drink beer and install metal studs all day.


I'm gonna' start the sprinkler program for that very reason !!:thumbsup: ( BEER, MMMM GOOD>>>)


----------



## leland

By the way. FWIW My Uncle just got his ticket at 56. Retired boiler guy in the USN.


----------



## BP_redbear

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BP_redbear*  
_I am 37 and just started my IBEW Inside apprenticeship, 6weeks in so far._



Novice said:


> I'm 34 and thinking about applying to the union. How do you like it so far?


It's been good so far (6 months in now, as opposed to 6 weeks as before). It's tougher now that school has started, with a 2 1/2 year old at home and my wife due in late January. (Classes 2 nights a week, plus homework and study time for tests, plus 40s at work).

In Oct. I passed 800 hours so I (my family)is covered by our Insurance as of Nov 1.

And, Dec 2 will mark 6 months, so I will go from $9.80 (35%JW to $11.20/hr. 40%JW. Then in June (at 12 months) up to 55% JW rate ($15.40). The money has been the biggest problem for me.

In my tech school training and previous industrial experience, I knew that electrical work is what I am good at doing, and it is what I like to do. I just hated being stuck in the same plant day after day, year after year, with no idea when the next raise was going to be, or if the employer was going to drop their company match contribution to my 401k plan, or having to do s**t-related work that had nothing to do with electrical or even machine maintenance.


----------



## Novice

BP_redbear said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BP_redbear*
> _I am 37 and just started my IBEW Inside apprenticeship, 6weeks in so far._
> 
> 
> 
> It's been good so far (6 months in now, as opposed to 6 weeks as before). It's tougher now that school has started, with a 2 1/2 year old at home and my wife due in late January. (Classes 2 nights a week, plus homework and study time for tests, plus 40s at work).
> 
> In Oct. I passed 800 hours so I (my family)is covered by our Insurance as of Nov 1.
> 
> And, Dec 2 will mark 6 months, so I will go from $9.80 (35%JW to $11.20/hr. 40%JW. Then in June (at 12 months) up to 55% JW rate ($15.40). The money has been the biggest problem for me.
> 
> In my tech school training and previous industrial experience, I knew that electrical work is what I am good at doing, and it is what I like to do. I just hated being stuck in the same plant day after day, year after year, with no idea when the next raise was going to be, or if the employer was going to drop their company match contribution to my 401k plan, or having to do s**t-related work that had nothing to do with electrical or even machine maintenance.


Thanks for the reply. I'm glad to hear things are working out for you. I definitely understand where you're coming from with the frustration of the dull factory job. I actually went to vo-tech school my senior year of high school for electrical construction and maintenance, but I never pursued it.


----------



## BP_redbear

I got an Associate degree (AOS) from a respected SUNY (state university of NY) trade school college, Alfred State, in construction & maintenance electrician. Unfortunately, my local does not regognize the degree as far as any credit toward the apprenticeship, not even letting me test into the second year. All I got for it was a few points in the ranking on the apprentice application process.

Also, with just over a decade experience in industrial electrical, none of that counted...well, unless you count the 5 points I got for 'experience' in the application ranking.

So, I guess the points for training and experience did put me higher on the list for selection, but didn't help with pay rate at all. A neighboring local recognizes the AOS degree, but mine doesn't.

How does the local expect to attract young people interested in becoming Inside Wiremen who spent the time and money on trade school college when they can start right after graduation at $12-$16/hour in non-union plants versus the IBEW apprenticeship at $9.80 and a year to get to $15, same as a kid straight out of high school with no training or experience?

Maybe I should have gone the 'organizing' route. Maybe the organizer could have let me test in to the 2nd or 3rd year, but because I followed the 'apprenticeship application' process, I start out at day 1?

Oh well, I am where I am, and do not regret my decision, even though I left a $17.20/hour job 6 months ago, and it will be nearly 2 years to get back there. The long-term benefits of IBEW outweigh the short-term sacrifice I and my family have to make. Like I said, my experience with non-union employers is the uncertainty of wondering when the next raise will be, if ever, and what benefits the employer is going to cut next, because business drops a little, or whatever other reason. That's the 'fire at will' doctrine I don't miss. Of course, my current employer can't just say "You seem to know what you are doing, I'm going to bump you up a year in your apprenticeship".

I'm happy, even if I don't sound like it, or show it, lol !


----------



## Novice

BP_redbear said:


> I got an Associate degree (AOS) from a respected SUNY (state university of NY) trade school college, Alfred State, in construction & maintenance electrician. Unfortunately, my local does not regognize the degree as far as any credit toward the apprenticeship, not even letting me test into the second year. All I got for it was a few points in the ranking on the apprentice application process.
> 
> Also, with just over a decade experience in industrial electrical, none of that counted...well, unless you count the 5 points I got for 'experience' in the application ranking.
> 
> So, I guess the points for training and experience did put me higher on the list for selection, but didn't help with pay rate at all. A neighboring local recognizes the AOS degree, but mine doesn't.
> 
> How does the local expect to attract young people interested in becoming Inside Wiremen who spent the time and money on trade school college when they can start right after graduation at $12-$16/hour in non-union plants versus the IBEW apprenticeship at $9.80 and a year to get to $15, same as a kid straight out of high school with no training or experience?
> 
> Maybe I should have gone the 'organizing' route. Maybe the organizer could have let me test in to the 2nd or 3rd year, but because I followed the 'apprenticeship application' process, I start out at day 1?
> 
> Oh well, I am where I am, and do not regret my decision, even though I left a $17.20/hour job 6 months ago, and it will be nearly 2 years to get back there. The long-term benefits of IBEW outweigh the short-term sacrifice I and my family have to make. Like I said, my experience with non-union employers is the uncertainty of wondering when the next raise will be, if ever, and what benefits the employer is going to cut next, because business drops a little, or whatever other reason. That's the 'fire at will' doctrine I don't miss. Of course, my current employer can't just say "You seem to know what you are doing, I'm going to bump you up a year in your apprenticeship".
> 
> I'm happy, even if I don't sound like it, or show it, lol !


 Thanks again for the feedback. Sounds like things are working out really well for you.


----------



## unionwirewoman

I worked with a JW in my local not too long ago who turned out last year at the age of 56 . He's a good hand .

I can't believe that in NY you start out at $9 something an hour ! Here I am in Montana and was started out 45% JW wage at $11.80 an hour . I'm at 80% now and making over $22 . You'd think that the pay in the bigger states and cities would be higher than ours !


----------

